# Nasal hair



## Darfion (Nov 8, 2004)

What is it with the demon nose hair?  I don't own a trimmer so i opted for the more brutal tweezer removal system.  After several eye watering attempts to remove said hair i was confronted with another batch.  How quickly does this stuff grow? 
At one point i considered getting hold of the guinnes book of records to find out who has the fastest nasal hair growth.
It's not right for someone with my stunningboybandlooks to have to put up with such things.  

[/rant]


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm with you on that.  I think it can grow from nothing to out of your nose in two days.  Sometimes even faster.  I am a wuss, so I use the trimmers and some days it seems like it will come back out before the end of the day.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 8, 2004)

OMG :lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Trim them...???

You don't drive your car without an air filter, do you?


----------



## Darfion (Nov 8, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Trim them...???
> 
> You don't drive your car without an air filter, do you?


I don't walk around looking like a walrus either


----------



## Artemis (Nov 8, 2004)

I have no nasel hair, ahhh the joys of youth!


----------



## Darfion (Nov 8, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I have no nasel hair, ahhh the joys of youth!


 It'll get you in the end.  It grows faster than a russian vine.  
While i'm on the subject of hair.  Ear hair! that's another swine that grows at a fair old rate of knots(sp)
I wonder what's next? 
ah just thought of another one.  Eyebrows! mine grow like they're going out of fashion.  When wet they hang down over my eyes and i can't see a bloody thing and have to shake my head like a spaniel to see where i'm going.


----------



## Darfion (Nov 8, 2004)

Just thought of another area but on second thoughts, i'd better not post it for fear of a shoeing off MDowdy or Chase


----------



## ferny (Nov 8, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I have no nasel hair, ahhh the joys of youth!


Give it a couple of years and it'll be there.  :x 
I've found a small pair of bonsai shears to work well. But then everytime you wipe your nose it's like there's a thousand little needles up there. 
I have to shave the bit between my eyebrows every few days.

As for that other area, don't shave that either....


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 8, 2004)

What gets me is the hair that grows at the bottom of your hair line directly above your ear.  That grows faster than all the other hair on my melon.  What's up with that.  Oh, and the hair that's starting to implant itself from my melon to my neck.  Arrgh!


----------



## motcon (Nov 8, 2004)

what the...


----------



## Chase (Nov 8, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Just thought of another area but on second thoughts, i'd better not post it for fear of a shoeing off MDowdy or Chase



 :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 8, 2004)

shave it all.......ALL of it..... :twisted: 


oh yeah and wait.... :shock: ..thats better...

md


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 8, 2004)

haha thanks God I don't have such a problem


----------



## Alison (Nov 8, 2004)

I hear ya mentos! Yay for estrogen!!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 8, 2004)

This is quite possibly the strangest thread I've seen in my time here  


Zach


----------



## Corry (Nov 8, 2004)

It just goes to show how slow and boring this place is lately...LET'S LIVEN UP THE PLACE!!!! PAAARTTYYY!!!!!!  
EVERYONE STRIP AND JUMP IN THE HOT TUB!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 8, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> What gets me is the hair that grows at the bottom of your hair line directly above your ear.  That grows faster than all the other hair on my melon.  What's up with that.  Oh, and the hair that's starting to implant itself from my melon to my neck.  Arrgh!



Yeah - you think that's bad? Just wait until it migrates to your back and all of it starts turning gray. :LOL: 

Yay for estrogen!!! Us girls don't need to worry about any of that! :lmao:


----------



## Karalee (Nov 8, 2004)

:-? back hair


----------



## Corry (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, if a person has enough back hair, he can make a lot of money.  Haven't you ever heard of the Gomez family? 

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 8, 2004)

Darf is such a funny bugga :lmao: 

You're not only justanotherstunningboybandmember  .... you have WIT my friend , WIT !  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2004)

We British use the undergrowth removing power of fire. After a few good controlled burns with a gas lighter the scar tissue builds up and voila no more hair. Works on ears too but maybe not eyebrows. And definately nowhere else - unless you like barbecues. As for me I'll be out of the burn ward any day now...


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> We British use the undergrowth removing power of fire. After a few good controlled burns with a gas lighter the scar tissue builds up and voila no more hair. Works on ears too but maybe not eyebrows. And definately nowhere else - unless you like barbecues. As for me I'll be out of the burn ward any day now...



:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2004)

This hair thing - it's all to do with age. It all heads south as you get older and comes up in such unexpected places...
Another good trick with nasal hair is to grow it, train it and wax it. Makes a pretty convincing moustache until it rains or you get a cold.
I wish I hadn't thought of that....


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> This hair thing - it's all to do with age. It all heads south as you get older and comes up in such unexpected places...
> Another good trick with nasal hair is to grow it, train it and wax it. Makes a pretty convincing moustache until it rains or you get a cold.
> I wish I hadn't thought of that....



STOP IT!!  You're gonna make me choke on an Oreo.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 8, 2004)

:LOL: :LOL: :LOL: :LOL: :LOL:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2004)

What's an Oreo? Is it rude?


----------



## Karalee (Nov 8, 2004)

ITs a type of sandwiched biscuit


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2004)

A biscuit sandwich? Sounds a bit odd to me but then I never managed to understand coleslaw either.


----------



## Corry (Nov 8, 2004)

It's a COOKIE! Not a biscuit!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 8, 2004)

Its not a 'cookie' everywhere


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm out of my depth here. I thought cookies were to do with the internet...


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 8, 2004)

:LOL: I love all the double meanings in life...... or do I??




Zach


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh man...  This thread is going places!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 8, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Oh man...  This thread is going places!




....or is it?



Zach 



ok I'll stop...... or will I???? 


MUHAHAHAHA :twisted:


----------



## Corry (Nov 8, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zach, you're nutty!!!


Or are you sane and the REST of us nutty?


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:LOL: yeah, its been a long week already!! I have a pretty big exam on thursday and it seems like I'm not going to get much sleep until then. This professor is kind of a hardass and I want to keep my A so I'll be running on very little sleep


----------



## ferny (Nov 9, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> This hair thing - it's all to do with age. It all heads south as you get older and comes up in such unexpected places...
> Another good trick with nasal hair is to grow it, train it and wax it. Makes a pretty convincing moustache until it rains or you get a cold.
> I wish I hadn't thought of that....


That reminds me of the time I was trying to refill a lighter with an attachment that didn't fit properly. I gave it a flick to see if it worked and *woooosh*. 

I love the smell of burning arm hair in the morning.










Or do I?




As for this hair stuff moving south with age. That might be a good thing for me. My leg hair gets thicker as it gets longer (no, I don't wax or shave it, it's winter here anyway, well, near enough) but as soon as it gets near my ankles it stops. Dead. It looks like I shave my feet.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

You're lucky - I get thicker as I get older in oh so many depressing ways


----------



## Niki (Nov 9, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> It looks like I shave my feet.



Hih, how cute. :sillysmi:


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 9, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:LOL: not me, I swear I have hobbit relatives 


Zach


----------



## Not Neve (Nov 9, 2004)

Ouch, Darf!  How can you tweeze nose hairs?  Get a trimmer!!


----------



## Darfion (Nov 9, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Ouch, Darf!  How can you tweeze nose hairs?



Place tweezers twixt thumb and forefinger, insert said tweezers into nostril requiring the most work, squeeze tweezers on connection with hair, brace yourself and pull. When your eyes have stopped watering repeat on other nostril to complete the task. 

[puts trimmers on xmas list]

Next question:

How do i get rid of hairy palms?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Every boy should have a hobbit, Zach.
And in answer to your question Darfion, try not stroking your cat. Works for me ;-)


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Not Neve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um...no comment!  :LOL:


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 9, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Darfion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes....I would prefer that there be no comment here either !!!


Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Well seeing as we are being free and easy about hirsute items in body cavities - does anyone have a problem with belly button fluff? Is there a cure?


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well seeing as we are being free and easy about hirsute items in body cavities - does anyone have a problem with belly button fluff? Is there a cure?



My boyfriend has that problem...no known cure.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 9, 2004)

put a piece of tape over your hole.



md


----------



## Niki (Nov 9, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> put a piece of tape over your hole.
> 
> 
> 
> md



:LOL:


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 9, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> put a piece of tape over your hole.
> 
> 
> 
> md




Yup that seems to work for lots of things


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm having very bad gross thoughts in my head...you bad, bad people...


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao: :LOL: :lmao: :LOL: 




Zach


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 9, 2004)

perverts.



md


----------



## Karalee (Nov 9, 2004)

Lovely conversation to eat my lunch to :LOL:


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Lovely conversation to eat my lunch to :LOL:



Mmmm...belly button lint....


----------



## Niki (Nov 9, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not even eating and I feel like I want to puke.  :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Mmm... tape....


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh heh...that was the point...you don't think I'd actually do that, do you?


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 9, 2004)

while we arent anywhere near the subject:

dont you hate it when you pull off a toenail and it smells...but then you cant get the smell off your fingers? so you have to walk around with the smell of dead feet on your hands?


md


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> while we arent anywhere near the subject:
> 
> dont you hate it when you pull off a toenail and it smells...but then you cant get the smell off your fingers? so you have to walk around with the smell of dead feet on your hands?
> 
> ...



Soap...it's a handy little invention.


----------



## Niki (Nov 9, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha  :lmao: 

Of course I do.  :green to:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

get a friend to cut your toenails for you?


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only toasted with a little butter and salt...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

All that salt is bad for you

Why did the phrase 'eat your greens' occur to me?


----------



## ferny (Nov 9, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Every boy should have a hobbit



I keep mine in an old shoe box on a shelf. He gets lonely sometimes though.


----------



## Niki (Nov 9, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm... crispy ...mmm.... :sillysmi:


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 9, 2004)

dont forget, boys and girls!!!!


"eat your dead skin cells so you can grow up to be big and strong!!!"



md


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

How did a thread on nasal hair end up being 5 pages long???? :shock:


----------



## ferny (Nov 9, 2004)

I replied to this thread and didn't notice there were two more pages to read.  :shock: 

And talking on belly button fluff. Why is it always blue?


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 9, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> And talking on belly button fluff. Why is it always blue?




somewhere some poor smurf is freezing because of ferny....



md


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Haven't you noticed how some nose hairs can get very long?
And I suspect belly fluff is blue because of some refractive index thingummy whasaname - oh... how should I know? This thread is getting me light headed


----------



## ferny (Nov 9, 2004)

That'll be the smell from md's feet getting you high. 

Now if you'll excuse me. I'm off to nick one of my hobbits jumpers for a smurf.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Do smurfs have nose hairs? Just curious.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 9, 2004)

Not sure but  while were on the subject, whats up with those hats!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Made from woven belly button fluff and reinforced with nose hairs I hear


----------



## Karalee (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh yes, that makes sense!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh I see. Nose hair is no longer flavour of the month and we poor nasally hirsute are expected to go back to suffering in silence. Well we want our voice. We want to be able to stand up and without shame tell the world that we our follicaly over-endowed in our cavities - and I'll do it but only if you go first ;-)


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 9, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Oh I see. Nose hair is no longer flavour of the month and we poor nasally hirsute are expected to go back to suffering in silence. Well we want our voice. We want to be able to stand up and without shame tell the world that we our follicaly over-endowed in our cavities - and I'll do it but only if you go first ;-)



I think that is the funniest thing I've read in a while!!! 

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2004)

:sillysmi:   

That thread made my day!  I'm still laughing!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2004)

This nose thing just keeps running....


----------



## markc (Nov 10, 2004)

Re: the buscuit vs. cookie thing, I saw this on a site warning about such misunderstandings.

An American woman visiting New Zealand was asked what her favorite hobbies were by the family she was eating dinner with.  She answered, "Rooting for the local football team," being a fan of American football and unaware that "root" was Kiwi slang for having sex.

The teenage boy at the table asked, "What? The whole team?"


----------



## Karalee (Nov 10, 2004)

:LOL: now thats funny


----------



## Alison (Nov 10, 2004)

That reminds me of when I was an exchange student in Australia. I finished a meal and said "that was great, I am stuffed". Apparently "stuffed" there means pregnant, not full.    And I was only 16....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 10, 2004)

Oh we have misunderstandings between the different parts of UK. Baps, cobs and rolls cause endless confusion even before you consider their slang meaning.
I understand the Wars of the Roses was mainly about how you pronounce 'scone'.... ;-)


----------



## ferny (Nov 10, 2004)

There was a short film about that. Looked like it was made by students. It only lasted a minute.

Had cars in it to. I could never figure out why...

*wonders if anyone will pick up on that. Hopes they won't.*


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 10, 2004)

Lol Ali .....I either say " I'm stuffed " or " i'm full " ..... I've never heard of being pregnant referred to as 'stuffed ' tho :shock:

And , yeah , it always makes me chuckle or smirk when someone says they 'root' for a team


----------



## Alison (Nov 10, 2004)

Maybe it's a regional thing? I was in southern Australia, Port Pirie


----------



## terri (Nov 10, 2004)

Mark told me he embarrassed himself several times in casual conversation when he first moved to NZ.....  :LOL:    He learned fast, though.   

I knew this thread would be worth the read....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Lol Ali .....I either say " I'm stuffed " or " i'm full " ..... I've never heard of being pregnant referred to as 'stuffed ' tho :shock:
> 
> And , yeah , it always makes me chuckle or smirk when someone says they 'root' for a team




I guess that explains American root beer then


----------



## ferny (Nov 11, 2004)

Sort of bringing this thread back on topic. Despite my hairy legs and other areas, I can't grow a beard. My top lip gets hairy so I can grow a moustache (not that I'd want to). I get hair under my chin, but it's only just under the chin. Between my bottom lip and chin I get the odd hair. Then the rest of my face is pretty much hair-less. Except for the bit just in front on my ears. I get a small square of hair there. But there is a distinctive gap between that and where my sideburns start.

I'm a patchy-haired freak.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 11, 2004)

I had that problem. Couldn't grow a real beard until I was into my 40's. Then I wished I hadn't bothered. Now I wax so my chin matches my head

.... and I promise I won't even THINK comments about wierd hairiness problems and people who live out in the Fens ;-)


----------



## Verbal (Dec 19, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Sort of bringing this thread back on topic. Despite my hairy legs and other areas, I can't grow a beard. My top lip gets hairy so I can grow a moustache (not that I'd want to). I get hair under my chin, but it's only just under the chin. Between my bottom lip and chin I get the odd hair. Then the rest of my face is pretty much hair-less. Except for the bit just in front on my ears. I get a small square of hair there. But there is a distinctive gap between that and where my sideburns start.
> 
> I'm a patchy-haired freak.




Same problem.  I have a very hairy neck (up to RIGHT under my chin and a tiny bit on it), strong mustache hair, and managable sideburns... but nothing will grow where I want it to, and it grows everywhere I don't.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

i could grow a beard in about 10 minutes.  i hate shaving every day.  seriously though, I have a 5 o'clock shadow by the time i get to work.  

BTW, this thread is hilarious, thanks for "resurrecting" it


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 19, 2005)

We had our moments.


----------



## Rob (Dec 20, 2005)

:hertz:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 20, 2005)

I was wondering why I didn't know some of the people in here.  ZOMBIE!!!

JTH...same problem, except for now I've just let it grow... and then when I look like Grizzly Adams, it's time to shave again.


----------



## Rob (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm starting the middle-aged hair in surprising places thing at the moment. It's not good. Especially the nasal hair which is eye-watering to deal with! I need to keep things tidy though - can't be a hairy minger.

Rob


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

i hate hair. hair is for your head, no where else :er:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> i hate hair. hair is for your head, no where else :er:


Wait till puberty, my young paduan


----------



## Darfion (Jan 21, 2006)

Wondered what ever happened to this thread i started. Started Nov 2004  
Oh and since then i have purchased a nasal trimmer. Worth every penny.

ps. is this the longest running topic? 
Just wondered like


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2006)

it's the longest thread that never went off-topic actually 
congrats on the trimmer, now you can proudly look at people from above and let them admire the nosetrills


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2006)

This thread as awoken...AGAIN? I shall now dub this, the zombie thread.


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2006)

Haha...after looking back, I just notice Joe referred to this thread as a Zombie, so I guess I'm not the only one!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2006)

this thread shall walk among the living again!

sooooo, who's got more hair problems?


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2006)

not me... lovely and trimmed!



Rob


----------



## Darfion (Jan 21, 2006)

> This post has not received any reputation.  You currently have 19 reputation points.



What do you need to do to gain these points then? layball:


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 21, 2006)

Darfion said:
			
		

> I don't walk around looking like a walrus either


 
What are you implying?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> What are you implying?


Well you are getting a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 18, 2007)

I've decided to use my 11,000th post to breath some life back into this beast.
Smell the nostalgia... or is it mothballs... it's rather pungent whatever it is.

Must open a window before I black out...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 18, 2007)

congrats to your 11000, but I am behind you, closely ...


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 18, 2007)

so many old friends in this thread


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 18, 2007)

I know. Brings back memories of fun times but it's still kinda sad...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 18, 2007)

we lost some more recently ... but this is normal to all forums. I am internet active on forums and chats (IRC and worse in the old days  ) for 15 years, and there always was fluctuation.

sometimes it is quite sad I agree.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2007)

Too bloody funny that you used your 11,000th post resurrecting this one, Hertz!! Celebrating the ability to breathe again, are you? 


(Congrats on the milestone. You've certainly brought much knowledge and laughter to the forum with your participation!)


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 18, 2007)

if I ever reach 10,000 I will implode and never post again




at least this is a slight possibility


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 18, 2007)

So. Have any of you newbs got nasal hair stories or hints and tips on how to get rid of it?
Don't be shy.


----------



## Darfion (Nov 29, 2007)

This must hold a record for the longest serving/running thread.


----------



## ferny (Nov 29, 2007)

Word association has that honour


----------

